# Calico



## Dphoto45 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hello, Does anyone have any experience with Calico horse trailers? I really like the Maverick two horse slant but it is not large enough for my draft crosses. It looks like I can have something made similar but at a larger size with Calico. 
I am just looking so that when the time comes I know what I am doing. I have similar posts, but I am thinking I can get what I want from these people. 
But I want more information about the company as they only have a one year warranty.


----------



## Dphoto45 (Jul 27, 2014)

Here is the website for Calico, ..:: Calico Trailers ::Trailers..

Here is the trailer I keep wanting a Maverick but I think it is to small. If they only made it taller and wider. 2 horse slant load brand new w/ tack room

I think the Calico company could make what I want, But I don't know about them. All companies sound good on their own website.


----------



## Dphoto45 (Jul 27, 2014)

The Maverick is 7' tall and 6.6 feet wide. Does that seem big enough for 16.3 hand horses? I know I could haul one at a time easy, going for a ride or to the vets emergencies etc... but ideally I'd like to be able to haul two of mine at a time. But I can afford it with in the next three months.
I cannot get financing and at 7,000 + it is in a good price range for me.


----------



## ponyroll (Feb 15, 2015)

I had a 2-horse Calico made for me. Getting a custom from Calico was actually cheaper than most used trailers listed for sale were. I had a good experience with the company. They are good, reliable, and fast. They had our trailer out quick with no problems. After our order a couple other members from my 4H group order a trailer from Calico and they are all happy with their purchases.

I'm not good with sizes (I've always had small horses). I will say that I believe a draft definitely fit in the second slant of my Calico trailer. I also think that a draft would fit in the second slant of that Maverick trailer as well.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

A lot of people have this brand trailer in BP and goosenecks where I live.
From stock trailers to enclosed sides, slant or straight loads...
They seem to hold up well, better than many costing a lot more.

From what that website looks like the company will custom make any trailer you want...they had quite a few options available and said more can be done, just contact the manufacturer.

I have a friend with a 16.1 Thoroughbred...he fits easily in her 7' tall Calico trailer...not sure how wide her trailer is but the stalls are more than adequate in length and width to fit her horse... 
Her trailer is a BP, 2 horse straight load, 18' overall length I think with a small dressing/tack room combo. 
Very nice trailer, she loves it. Towing, it is great she says.
:wink:


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

ponyroll said:


> I had a 2-horse Calico made for me. Getting a custom from Calico was actually cheaper than most used trailers listed for sale were. I had a good experience with the company. They are good, reliable, and fast. They had our trailer out quick with no problems. After our order a couple other members from my 4H group order a trailer from Calico and they are all happy with their purchases.
> 
> I'm not good with sizes (I've always had small horses). I will say that I believe a draft definitely fit in the second slant of my Calico trailer. I also think that a draft would fit in the second slant of that Maverick trailer as well.


Our neighbor had this same purchasing experience. Good service, good product and great value. Custom is no problem, they build to order.


----------



## Dphoto45 (Jul 27, 2014)

Well I was all excited, I was looking at the Calico's and even figured out how I'd want mine to be, when I called the factory. They refused to give me a general price and said it was up to the dealer in our area due to freight. I called him and he was very nice said it would be around 4,500. for freight and opps no way cannot do that. So back to the trailer hunt, investigation, research, discovery, education.


----------



## scarletnape (Nov 27, 2014)

*Check this dealer out before giving up*

Don't give up just yet. I like Calico's a lot. The manufacturer won't lie to you and most of their dealers won't either. Calico openly admits they build steel trailers and that cosmetically, they will begin to rust within a couple of years. But they build a simple, rugged, reliable trailer that will give you years of trouble free service. Calico has some rather simple add ons that insure prolonged life. If I thought I would be involved with horses for more than two or three years, I would have bought a Calico.

I almost bought a Calico from this dealer: True Love Trading Company - Byhalia MS

Check out the site. They have plenty of options and are very willing to work with you on delivery. Perhaps a straight load would be what you are looking for? Hope this site helps.

nape


----------



## Dphoto45 (Jul 27, 2014)

Checked them out and the closest they will deliver is Texas. My husband will not drive to Texas to pick up a trailer. I had my special designed just for me trailer already planned. 
But I am still working and saving money and am in no big rush, hoping to have one by June 1. I am thinking more and more about a Maverick. There are some that are wider than the one I was looking at with a width of 7'. Problem is they are much more expensive.
I have decided it will be a new trailer. Why should I spend 5,000, on a used trailer when for a few more I can have a new one? The trailers I see where people are asking 4 to 5 thousand dollars are filthy dented and rusty. 
So far, a Maverick, or a GandF, is in the running. 
There is also the 2015 Horse Expo in Sacramento in June. I could possibly save money then go buy one there.


----------



## Dphoto45 (Jul 27, 2014)

I'd also consider a Heacock, but all the bad reviews are disheartening. I'd be afraid to put money down and have nothing built. Which is very sad since they are manufactured here in Calif. and look like nice trailers.


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

What about Trails West?


----------



## Dphoto45 (Jul 27, 2014)

Funny you should ask that. I just found yesterday a 2 horse slant by Trails West that is 6'.9" wide. Which should make it wide enough for my guys given there is more length at the slant.
It is this one, HorseTrailers, Utility Trailers, Cargo Trailers, Dump Trailers, Equipment Trailers, San Diego, California
We'd have to drive to Southern Cali to get it, but that is doable. and I might find one closer by the time I have all the money. I am a little more than half way there. Yeah, 
I also like the looks of it. I'm going to call and ask how long the first stall is.
I think the Maverick is 7' 4" in stall length. If this is even just about five inches longer it should be ok.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Dphoto45 said:


> *I think the Maverick is 7' 4" in stall length. If this is even just about five inches longer it should be ok.*


_Please realize that in a slant unless they now measure differently....the length is from one side of the trailer to the other....
You *do *need to include your horses head and neck room in YOUR measurements...


Here is a link to a Horse Trailer World site where many of the questions you need answered are done so by those with both good and bad "fit" experiences. Think there with references in many of the "discussion" spots where one actually comes out and gives those dimensions needed.
 Horse Trailer World : Trailer Talk : Slant Trailer Dimensions

jmo..
_


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Dphoto45 said:


> Checked them out and the closest they will deliver is Texas. My husband will not drive to Texas to pick up a trailer. I had my special designed just for me trailer already planned.
> But I am still working and saving money and am in no big rush, hoping to have one by June 1. I am thinking more and more about a Maverick. There are some that are wider than the one I was looking at with a width of 7'. Problem is they are much more expensive.
> I have decided it will be a new trailer. Why should I spend 5,000, on a used trailer when for a few more I can have a new one? The trailers I see where people are asking 4 to 5 thousand dollars are filthy dented and rusty.
> So far, a Maverick, or a GandF, is in the running.
> There is also the 2015 Horse Expo in Sacramento in June. I could possibly save money then go buy one there.


Are you willing to go to Pheonix area? There is an awesome Calico dealer there.


----------



## Dphoto45 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes we have talked about making a trip to Arizona if need be for a trailer. We both think it would be fun. But If I was going to get a Calico I'd want to have it made especially the way I want. Hay's Trailer Sales does have this Calico, Hays Trailers - Horse Trailers for Sale in Mesa, AZ 
But it is one inch shorter that the Trails West in the width. The width of a slant is my concern. After reading the other posts in the link posted for horse trailer world. I think I better just get a straight load. But I don't know. I need to take some accurate measurements of my horses.
I wanted a slant because my horses have not been trailed much and I think they'd get used to loading in one easier. A small 2 horse steel slant would have been perfect for taking one horse to the vet etc... Then I could finance at a latter date when I might qualify and get a two horse straight load that is nice and I'd have two trailers.
But maybe I am better off just getting the two horse straight load right off the bat. Since I do not qualify for a loan I do not want to spend more than around 8,000.
If I could have a special made trailer delivered to them without all the extra shipping costs, it might be worth the drive.
I have gone round and round about a horse trailer but we are talking thousands of dollars. With that much money I want to be sure I am buying what is right for my horses.


----------

